# 3 Goldens in danger - Miami Dade Animal Services



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link for the Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee-the Golden Rescue Groups are organized by Region and States within the Region.


http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed these to all the FL rescue groups.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Homer looks like he may have found a home; he didn't come up when I did the search; Tiger and the other dog are listed as mixes; the representative from Golden Retriever Rescue of South Florida makes the assessment as to whether or not they have enough "golden" in them to be considered for golden rescue, and will take them in for placement, or take them in and arrange for another golden rescue to place them.

Two representatives from Golden Retriever Rescue of South Florida are the only two golden retriever people that have gone through Dade County Animal Control's "rescue course" and are the only two that are authorized to pull animals--so welcome to the wonderful world of Dade County, where they complain about how euthanasia rates, but don't do much about them.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I emailed these to all the FL rescue groups.


Thx. I got an email from the S. Florida rescue and Homer was adopted. The third, which is a Golden-Chow mix cannot be rescued because he is dog aggressive, but they are getting the other two.


----------

